# Discussion on Specific Authors & Books > Author List: >  Sinclair Lewis deserves a thread.

## burmesedays

I have just recently read It can't happen here and have read up on his life and I believe that Sinclair Lewis is very deserving of a thread in this forum. He is a very important and relevant writer in that he sees the flaws in America that other writers ignore or just don't see.

I believe that if a sinclair lewis thread was started, people would have something to say.

----------


## keilj

I certainly would - he's one of my favorite writers

----------


## ravensoldthecat

I second that! I was looking for him, and I'm glad that at least someone thought to mention him. Babbit is fantastic(so far the only one I've completed), and I'm actually working on his first novel, Our Mr. Wren, and am finding it utterly charming and fun.

----------


## mal4mac

Robert McCrum is compiling his list of "the 100 best novels", with a long review of each novel in the Guardian each week. He's just got to No.47, and it's _Babbit_:

http://www.theguardian.com/books/201...-robert-mccrum

It persuaded me to move _Babbit_ to the top of my "must read list". The comments section is lively, and still open...

----------


## summer grace

Main Street is a wonderful book! Midwest small towns in some ways haven't changed much. I grew up in a small Minnesota town and it was a lot like ''Main Street'', and it was the 1990s! It's a very funny book, although sad, too and anybody who's not a small town person, but who lives in a small town, can relate. At least, I can. I recognized things from my own life experiences.

----------

